# Privatkauf -> Amazonware



## amer_der_erste (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie ist es mit dem Rückgaberecht / Garantie wenn ich einer Person etwas abkaufe, was er bei Amazon gekauft hat.
Der Artikel wurde am 1.1.2016 gekauft.
Würde Amazon das akzeptieren?

_Gruß | Amer_


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (9. Januar 2016)

Ich würde es mir schrift geben lassen, dass im Falle einer Garantie diese über den Verkäufer zu laufen hat.

Natürlich unterschreiben beide "Vertragspartner".

Kennst du den Verkäufer?


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Januar 2016)

Nein, den kenne ich nicht.
Er verkauft einen Monitor für ca. 450€ welcher bei Amazon 600€ kostet!
Laut Verkäufer *keine Pixelfehler!*
Kann ihn sogar testen, da er in Nähe wohnt 

Was meinst du?


----------



## mardsis (9. Januar 2016)

Ich würde hinterfragen, warum der Monitor verkauft wird, denn bei Nichtgefallen hat man bei Amazon 30 Tage Zeit um den Artikel zurückzuschicken und sein Geld wieder zubekommen, warum sollte er den Monitor also so günstig verschleudern (außer er hat ihn selbst im Angebot bekommen, kannst ja mal das Modell bei geizhals suchen und gucken ob der Preis am 1.1.2016 unten war) , wenn er auch die vollen 600€ wiederbekommen könnte?


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. Januar 2016)

Er meint er schickt sehr viel zurück und möchte sich den Postweg sparen.
Verkauft wird der Monitor weil er doch ein iPS-Panel haben möchte.


----------



## MetallSimon (10. Januar 2016)

Der Monitor hat also Pixelfehler? Oder liegt das Problem wo anders?


----------



## JoM79 (10. Januar 2016)

amer_der_erste schrieb:


> Er meint er schickt sehr viel zurück und möchte sich den Postweg sparen.
> Verkauft wird der Monitor weil er doch ein iPS-Panel haben möchte.


Er verzichtet auf 150€, weil er sich den Weg zur Post sparen will?
Vor allem schickt er sonst auch viel zurück. 
Schön ein wenig komisch das Ganze.


----------



## amer_der_erste (10. Januar 2016)

Laut ihm hat er keine Pixelfehler!
Er selbst hat sich jetzt einen GSync Monitor geholt!
Ein Foto hat er mich auch gesendet, wo man im unteren Bereich ein wenig BLB erkennen kann.
image2.JPG - directupload.net
*Was meint ihr?*

_Edit: Die weißen Punke sind Styroporkugeln _


----------



## the.hai (10. Januar 2016)

die begründung ist einfach käse.

schau ihn dir an, krieg nen eindruck vom verkäufer und dann wirstes sehen.

amazon ist allerdings ein schwieriger partner bei problemen, das kenn ich selbst leider nur zu gut.... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...eber-amazon-bei-defekt-und-zweitbesitzer.html


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2016)

Danke für die Info the.hai
Kann ich im Fall des Falles nicht einfach über den Hersteller (benq) gehen?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub eher, der hat den im Angebot für 399 gekauft und macht jetzt sogar noch Gewinn.


----------



## amer_der_erste (11. Januar 2016)

Hmm..
Am 1.1. hat das Teil ~ *600€ *gekostet.
Schaue jeden Tag rein, daher kenne ich den Preis in dem Fall 
Kann ich nicht über benQ selbst Probleme klären oder muss die Rekla über Amazon laufen?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Privatkauf -&gt; Amazonware*

Dann frage ich mich, warum man bereit ist auf 150€ zu verzichten.
Nur weil man zu faul ist, um zur Post zu gehen?


----------

